

Signed Distance Field rendering of color bit planes - aaronetz
http://gpuhacks.wordpress.com/2013/07/08/signed-distance-field-rendering-of-color-bit-planes/

======
aaronetz
I'm not the owner of the blog, but this looks like a pretty amazing technique
I thought I should share...

